# Expand Your Catalog on Arcadia! [OPEN - Last night!]



## Dufontee

*UPDATE*: Tonight is the final night of my catalog event! After this, I will be putting together a giveaway event. 


*Please read all of the rules before posting to queue up or else you may be ignored! Unfortunately due to recent theft (Not cool!!), I have to be a little more strict with my policies.*

*I will only allow you to visit if you have at least a 90% Wi-Fi Rating with 10+ Ratings.*
*Pick up ONE ITEM at a time, then DROP IT where you found it. Write in your post, "One step at a time" to verify that you are agreeing to this rule.*
*Post your in game name and the town you are from.*
Tips and donations are *OPTIONAL*, but if you plan on donating, please list the items that you are donating in your post.
Any donations should be dropped in front of the airport. Write in your post, "Donations are cool" to verify that you have read up on my donation policy.
I will be letting people in at a *staggered rate* - I will *PM you the dodo code* when it is your turn.
Here is where the stuff is:







Here are all of the items available to catalog:



Spoiler: Homewares




HomewaresVariation 1Variation 2Variation 3Variation 4Air CirculatorBlackAlto SaxophoneAnatomical ModelAntique ClockBrownAntique Console TableBrownAntique TableBrownArcade Combat GameArcade Fighting GameArcade Mahjong GameArcade SeatRedAutomatic WasherPinkBaby ChairRedPinkWhiteBasic Teacher's DeskStandardBathroom SinkWhiteBeigeBeach ChairBlackPinkBeach TowelBidetBox Corner SofaTurqoiseBox SofaTurqoiseWhiteBunk BedSilverBlackCamping CotCamouflageCat TowerGrayChalkboardBlankChampion's PennantRedChanging RoomBlackClaw Foot TubBlackClimbing WallWhiteClothes ClosetOrangeBlueClothesline PoleBlueConeRedGreen StripesReflective StripesCute BedWhiteRedBlueCute ChairWhiteCute DIY TableWhiteCute Floor LampWhiteCute SofaWhiteSky BlueCute Tea TableSky BlueCute VanityWhiteCute WardrobeSky BlueRedCypress BathtubLight WoodCypress PlantBrownDartboardDen ChairBrownDiner ChairBlueRedDiner Counter ChairRedAquamarineBlackDiner Counter TableRedDiner Dining TableRedDiner Mini TableBlackDiner Neon SignRedDiner SofaRedBlueDJ's TurntablePinkDrum SetBlack/WhiteDrying RackIvoryBlackEffects RackOrangeElephant SlideRedExcercise BallWhiteFan PalmBlackFireplaceRedFlashy Flower SignPopElegantFloor LightWhitePinkBlueGreenFloor SeatDark WoodFolding ChairBlueGreenRedFolding Floor LampYellowFoosball TableBrownFreezerBlackFutonGarbage BinGreenYellowBrownGarbage CanGarbage PailGarden FaucetMosaic TileGarden LanternBlackGas RangeSilverRedBlackGo BoardHammockYellowHi Fi StereoHose ReelSilverImperial BedBlueImperial Dining TableRedImperial PartitionRedInflatable SofaBlueIroning BoardJuke BoxKimono StandKotatsuLecture Hall BenchDark BrownLecture Hall DeskLight BrownLoft Bed With DeskWhiteLong BathtubWhite MarbleGreenMama BearCreamMama PandaMenu ChalkboardNaturalModern Office ChairPinkMonsteraBlueMountain BikeGreenWhiteBlackMr. FlamingoWhiteMrs. FlamingoNaturalOil BarrelBlueOld Sewing MachineGreenSilverOutdoor Air ConditionerOutdoor BenchBlackGreenOutdoor TableWhitePants PressBrownPet BedDark BrownWhitePull-up Bar StandRedPunching BagRedRattan Arm ChairWhiteBlackRattan BedWhiteRattan End TableReddish BrownRattan StoolBlackRattan Waste BinGrayBlackRed CornerRefrigeratorWhiteRetro Gas PumpGreenRock GuitarFire RedChic WhiteRocket LampTurquoiseRound Space HeaterRedSand CastleNatural SandSchool ChairWhite/RedSchool DeskNatural/SilverScreenTigerServing CartBrownShaded Floor LampYellowSimple PanelSilverSoft Serve LampPale SkyGreen TeaSpeed BagRedBlueBlackSpinning WheelSquat ToiletStadio MeterStanding ToiletStreet OrganBlueStudio SpotlightPinkSynthesizerSilverTankless ToiletBlackTatami BedDark BrownTelescopeThrowback Mitt ChairCamelRedBlueThrowback Race Car BedBlueWhiteToiletWhiteToilet Cleaning SetMonotoneTool CartOrangeTool ShelfBlueTreadmillWhiteTricyclePinkBlackUpright LockerWhiteYellowUpright PianoWhiteUtility SinkVelvet StoolVideo CameraBlackVintage Tv TraySilverWater CoolerBlackWeight BenchWheelchairWhiteboardBlankWood Burning StoveWriting ChairNaturalWhiteWriting DeskLight BrownWhiteYuccaWhiteGreenBlack






Spoiler: Miscellaneous




MiscellaneousVariation 1Variation 2Variation 3Variation 4Accessory StandLight BlueACNH Nintendo SwitchAmpWhiteBlueAnalog Kitchen ScaleRedBlueAnt FarmAnthurium PlantPinkLight BlueBaby BearCreamBaby PandaBallBasketballSoccer ballVolleyballDodgeballBeachballColorfulBingo WheelBoardgameSimple Path GameBookWestern LiteratureBook StandsColorfulCamp StoveBrownGreenCandleWhiteCardboard BoxPlainPeachesCherriesPearsCartoonist's SetBrownBlackChess BoardBlackCoffee CupPolka DotsRoseElegantCoffee GrinderCooler BoxRedCordless PhoneRedLight BlueCream and SugarBrownFloralCushionCute Music PlayerWhiteSky BlueYellowDesk MirrorPinkDigital Alarm ClockLight BlueBlackDinnerwareDish Drying RackYellowElectronics KitBlackEspresso MakerRedFax MachineWhiteRedBrownFilm ProjectorFloating Biotope PlanterBrownArtisticFloor SignNo EntryNo ParkingFootballFortune Telling SetBlackFragrance DiffuserWhiteGreenFragrance SticksBrownGarden GnomeSleepyPassionateGlass Holder With CandleWhiteRedGreenHamster CageRedBrownHomework SetHourglassNaturalWhiteHumidifierYellowIncense BurnerRoseForestJudge's BellKettleKnife BlockSIlverLanternPinkGoldLaptopSilverPinkMagazineMagic KitRedBlueMetal CanMicroscopeBlackWhiteMicrowaveBlackRedMini Cactus SetMixerTomatoesBlueberriesMoss BallMugGreenBlackNail Art SetPinkNewton's CradleNintendo SwitchNeon Blue/Neon RedOld Fashioned Alarm ClockLight BlueWhiteSilverPaper TIgerPedal BoardPinkGreenPet Food BowlBlueRedPhonographPicnic BasketYellowPlasma BallPop up ToasterWhiteYellowLight BlueGreenPortable RadioLight BluePortable Record PlayerBlueGreenPro Tape RecorderBrownBlackProtein Shaker BottleCocoa FlavorRattan Table LampBrownRattan Towel BasketBlackWhiteRecord BoxWhiteGreenBlueBlackRevolving Spice RackWhiteRice CookerSilverBerry RedBlackSea GlobeSewing MachineBlackBlueRedSewing ProjectGreenBlueSimple KettleWhiteSnow GlobeSoup KettleMinestroneCongeeStand MixerGrayStovetop Espresso MakerRedSturdy Sewing BoxBrownNavy BlueTable LampTape DeckOrangeBlackTea SetGreenThrowback ContainerYellowThrowback Gothic MirrorBlackRedThrowback Skull RadioWhiteRedGrayThrowback Wrestling FigureBlueBlackTin BucketTissue BoxRedNatural WoodToy BoxGreenTraditional Tea SetPlainUnfinished Puzzle






Spoiler: Wall-Mounted




Wall MountedVariation 1Variation 2Variation 3Variation 4Antique PhoneBrownBlackAutograph CardsSignatureBathroom Towel RackCopperBreakerBroom and DustpanNaturalColorfulCorkboardNaturalCuckoo ClockBlueCute Wall Mounted ClockSky BlueDiner Neon ClockBluePurpleFormal PaperBrownGearsColorfulHeart DoorplateRedPurpleImperial Ding LanternRedMacrame TapestryBlueMagnetic Knife RackStainless SteelWoddenPopMantis Head ModelMobileGorgeousParty GarlandColorfulPastelPendulum ClockStudio Wall SpotlightGreenSurveilance CameraSwitchGrayTapestyFloralSnowThrowback Wall ClockPurpleVenilation FanWhiteWall FanGreenWall Mounted CandleGoldWall Mounted PhoneWhiteGrayWall Mounted Tool BoardWhiteYellowWall Mounted TV 20inSilverWasp Head Model






Spoiler: Wallpapers




Abstract WallBasic WallBeige Art Deco WallBlack Botanic Tile WallBlack Brick WallBlack Crown WallBlack Perforated Board WallBlack Two Toned Tile WallBlue Blossoming WallBlue Crown WallBlue Delicate Blooms WallBlue Intricate WallBlue Molded Panel WallBlue Paint WallBlue Paint WallBlue Playroom WallBlue Striped WallBlue Subway Tile WallBrown Botanical Tile WallBrown Brick WallBrown Crown WallBrown Diner WallBrown Shanty WallChic WallConcrete WallCrepe Design WallCute Red WallCute Yellow WallGray Striped WallGreen Flower Print WallGreen Intricate WallGreen Paint WallGreen Playroom WallGroovy WallHarmonious WallMod WallModern Tearoom WallMonochromatic Dotted WallMosaic Tile WallOrange Molded Panel WallOrange Paint WallPastel Dotted WallPerforated Board WallPink Quilt WallPink Simple Cloth WallPink Striped WallPurple Camo WallPurple Dotted WallRed Art Deco WallRed Brick WallRed Dotted WallRetro Flower Print WallRose WallScreen WallSepia Puzzle WallShoji ScreenSkull WallSoothing Tearoom WallWhite Delicate Blooms WallWhite Perforated Board WallWhite Simple Cloth WallYellow Heart Pattern WallYellow Intricate WallYellow Paint WallYellow Quilt Wall






Spoiler: Floorings




FlooringAqua Tile FlooringArabesque FlooringArched Brick FlooringArgyle Tile FlooringArtsy Parquet FlooringBirch FlooringBlue Mosaic Tile FlooringBlue Paint FlooringBrown Argyle Tile FlooringBrown Brick FlooringBrown Honeycomb TileColorful Tile FlooringCommon FlooringConcrete FlooringCool Paint FlooringCork FlooringCubic Parquet FlooringCute Blue Tile FlooringCute White Tile FlooringDark Herringbone FlooringDark Parquet FlooringFlagstone FlooringGray Argyle Tile FlooringGreen Floral FlooringGreen Rubber FlooringJointed Mat FlooringKitschy TileLeopard Print FlooringLight Wood Pattern FlooringMint Dot FlooringMonochromatic Dot FlooringOlive Desert Tile FlooringPine Board FlooringPink Paint FlooringPurple Puzzle FlooringRandom Square Tile FlooringRattan FlooringRosewood FlooringRubber Tile FlooringRush TatamiRush Tatami FlooringShip DeckSimple Red FlooringSimple White FlooringSkull Print FlooringSlate FlooringStone FlooringStone TileStripe FlooringTatamiTatami FlooringWhite Brick FlooringWhite Honeycomb TileWhite Mosiac Tile FlooringWhite Paint FlooringWooden Knot FlooringZebra Print Flooring






Spoiler: Rugs




RugsBlack Blocks RugBlue Blocks RugBlue Design Kitchen MatBlue Medium Round MatBlue Message MatBlue Persian RugBlue Stripes RugBlue Vinyl SheetBlue Wavy RugBotanical RugBrown Shaggy RugColorful Vinyl SheetFluffy RugGreen Kilim Style CarpetGreen Shaggy RugMagic Circle RugModern Wavy RugMonochromatic Dotted RugMush RugNatural Wooden Deck RugPeach Checked RugPeach Stripes RugPurple Persian RugRed and Blue Checked RugRed Dotted RugRed Medium Round MatRed Rose RugSimple Medium Avacado MatSimple Small Blue MatSimple Small Brown MatSloppy RugTatami MatTropical RugTurqoise Heart RugWhite Message MatWhite Rose RugYellow Blocks RugYellow Kitchen MatYellow Message MatYellow Persian RugYellow Small Round MatYellow Vinyl Sheet


----------



## Chouchou

Me please!

Jasmijn from Honeycup


----------



## JaydenRocks0

Jayden, Wellington           Id love to join!


----------



## Saphi

Can I come Please?

Saphi from hyrule


----------



## Jhin

I'd love to come! It'll be Isaac from Bunkum!


----------



## kingmog

Could i come over? 

Ed / Brexitland


----------



## Celes

Can I come by? Bread from Avalon.


----------



## intestines

I would love to come over! I'll bring a few items if you'd like 
Juliet from Cygnus


----------



## mistakenolive

I'd like to come too, please 

Katia from Meridia


----------



## lucyhannahg

i would love to come!! c:

Lucy from Serpom!!


----------



## biksoka

Would love to come whenever you have space
Rei from Crowne


----------



## drchoo

Would love to stop by! Have quite a bit of wallpaper and flooring to donate.

IGN: Choo
Island name: Choo Isle


----------



## Noushky_poushky

I’d like to come too, I can bring some items too which I have doubles of
Anoushka from mauritius


----------



## shinobirain

Would love to come on by 

Brian
From Barnabas!


----------



## DewDrops

May I come? I am Kikeebeth from Ellerose!


----------



## AutomationAir

I’d love to visit 

KOJI-ouji from GRAPPLER


----------



## Airysuit

I would like to visit! Yuta from Creyal


----------



## LexxyRaptor

I'm interested! 
Alex of Tristram.


----------



## mosaka

Can I please join too!


----------



## Momo15

May I join as well? Peachi from Kawa Falls


----------



## SCORPA15

Hi i'd like to visit.
Toto from Africa


----------



## whitherward

I'd love to visit!
I'm Reed from Reverie.


----------



## Summ3rain

Would love to visit
Mochi from QT Isle


----------



## Quack

I’d like to visit 
Silvana from Capri


----------



## Dufontee

Thank you guys for your patience! Slowly working my way down the list to give everyone a chance.


----------



## HermitBear

OMG yes please. Hermit from Shamballa


----------



## Dufontee

Hey guys, I updated the rate I will let people in. I will accept three people at a time. I will be letting people in at a staggered rate so that no one is in cutscene hell but I can accommodate more people at a time.


----------



## necronoia

hey there, I'd definitely be interested in stopping by!!!  IGN is Alex from Nectarine


----------



## Quack

Dufontee said:


> Hey guys, I updated the rate I will let people in. I will accept three people at a time. I will be letting people in at a staggered rate so that no one is in cutscene hell but I can accommodate more people at a time.



Whatever works for you! Playing this game a lot so I can come whenever


----------



## TortimerCrossing

are your diner chairs pink? id love to catalog!

my infos in sig


----------



## conrad

Can I come?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Btw I am conrad from Bababù


----------



## Dufontee

TortimerCrossing said:


> are your diner chairs pink? id love to catalog!
> 
> my infos in sig



I definitely remember some of the diner items are pink, don't recall if the chair is, sorry!


----------



## telluric

If this is still open, Aislinn from sunstead!


----------



## feastonmyshorts

Tina from Cheesily if this is still going on!


----------



## roseychuu

ooo there's some items i'm totally interested in cataloging! My name is Rosey from Fairmeadow!

As someone who does catalog parties and trades, I know how time consuming this is. In return, let me know if you would like to catalog any full sets of certain items I have! ♥ It's the least I can do since you're letting so many people do this for free!


----------



## MissLily123

I would love to visit!
Lily from Alva!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

id love to come catalog things, thanks so much for doing this!

candor from hope haven <3


----------



## Meira

If you're still doing this, may I pop by?

Luna from Harlan.


----------



## mayorgeorgia

Please can I come? 

Georgia from Mistallery


----------



## nearthy

I! Please I! Nita from De Atlaua


----------



## pumpkinpudding

I would love to come by if you’re still accepting visitors :0 Pudding from Altamira


----------



## Dufontee

Still accepting, but it is slow going, haha. Thanks for the patience all!


----------



## Moon Cake

Hi! Are you still accepting visitors? I'd love to drop by!
Edit: I'm Cathy from Hobbiton!


----------



## Dufontee

Moon Cake said:


> Hi! Are you still accepting visitors? I'd love to drop by!


Yup, there is just a long wait.


----------



## Stebny

love to join as well! Steph from Chipporini


----------



## lapaa

I'd like to join the queue if there's space/time ^^ Ludo from Villekua, I can bring a tip and some items to add


----------



## para049

Would love to come! Para from pluto


----------



## nicesawa

I'd love to drop by too! Carol from Besfren


----------



## Dufontee

Finally on the second page guys! xD


----------



## Legoshii

Hi I would like to come, April of Flameroot


----------



## Bucky42

What a great idea. Unfortunately I just now saw this and I will be busy the next few hours.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'd love to come over.

Katy from Wakuwaku.


----------



## NegaByte

i'd like to visit if there's still space ! doc from equinox


----------



## Ace Marvel

I would like to visit whenever it's possible, thanks for doing this. =)
Ace Marvel from Vanille


----------



## NintenDoug

I’d love to come! Doug from Hylia Isle


----------



## purple_vixen

I would love to come, if that is okay. 

Vix from Ostara.


----------



## micchan

Hi! I’d like to join! micchan from ALFHEIM


----------



## kyra bear

Hi Would love to join in. 
Name: pp
town: Kyra
Thanks!


----------



## LemonadeQT

Howdy! I'd love to join the fun however long it may be! 

Paloma!
Roanette


----------



## Chaennie

hii! I would love to join. Chaennie from Euphoria!


----------



## marcko0412

Hello I think this is great and I’d love to join.

my IGN is Ken from Linden, will look forward to your PM


----------



## Proud African American!

Can I join please? Chum lee from bel air


----------



## Dufontee

Hey guys! I will still be making my way down the list, but as of this post I won't be accepting further requests for today. I will likely re-open tomorrow to keep this going. Thanks everyone for your patience and contributions!


----------



## astermallow

I'm sure you have a ton of people to get through but I'd love to come whenever there's time/room c: leah from amberwick!


----------



## Dufontee

Hi All! I am officially re-opened. Please make sure you read the entire first post in order to help things run smoothly.


----------



## ali3nchildr3n

I would love to stop by if possible   Cheyenne from Atlantis


----------



## lucyhannahg

hiya!! its me again, am i able to come today? c


----------



## arseneist

Hey there! Would love to stop by and fill up my catalog  

MY ign is Arsene from Hana No Mi


----------



## Momo15

Hey, may I come by again to get some missing items? Peachi from Kawa Falls


----------



## Lumbridge

I'd love to visit! Merka from Clarity.


----------



## Ace Marvel

I've posted before, but forgot to add my name, if it still allowed to participate, I would greatly appreciated.
Ace Marvel of Vanille


----------



## DarkElena

Can i come if it's possible?
DarkElena from Darkover
Thanks


----------



## Star Crossing

I'd love to come! Meredith from Aurora


----------



## Shatteredk

Edit* I won't be able to make it unfortunately please ignore me.


----------



## DinoTown

I'd like to come over please! Dlinn from Archaia!


----------



## LemonadeQT

Oh I'd definitely love to join the line again!! Haha Paloma! from Roanette 
<3


----------



## MayorJessiLissy

I would love to come! 
Jessi from Sweetvale


----------



## Chibee

I’d love to come too please 

Belinda from Celestia


----------



## Claramcallister

I would like to visit!

Clara from nikity!


----------



## Tsen

I'd love to come by  
Jessica from Aomori


----------



## Starletninjas

Ali From StarFields TY in Advance!


----------



## staticistic1114

Reem from March Hare <3


----------



## Hungryyy

I'd like to visit! Dennis from Delay.


----------



## zenni

Wow this is such a great opportunity thank you so much for doing this! Zenni from Dokdo if you get a chance 

edit: looked at the list and looks like I can contribute with a fan palm!


----------



## th8827

May I come visit? I have junk to add to the pile.

Raven from Moga Isle


----------



## Dufontee

Hey guys! I'm cutting off the queue here for the night, but I will do my best to get to everyone who has posted to visit. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Dufontee

This is open again


----------



## DarkElena

May I come to finish to catalog?
DarkElena from Darkover


----------



## Emmitouflee

I'd like to join in! Emilie from HMS Island


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Hi, I’d like to join. Shawn from Winterwood.


----------



## talisheo

I'd love to come by
Jack from pichu


----------



## icyii

I'd love to come by!
Lydia from Stardust :3


----------



## GereGere

hi! i would love to stop by!
Maemi from Koripi


----------



## cyncopation

I'd love to visit - Cynco from Kismet. ^^


----------



## btlboxer

Izzy from Arousa! What would be a decent tip? I only have some clothing to add to the pile


----------



## Loubelle

Could I come? o:
Lilian from Thornhill c:


----------



## Bucky42

I would love to come. Missed the other time you were open. I'll go through list while waiting and see if I can contribute. Thanks for doing this again. Edit found 9 items and some flooring and wallpaper. Might have more items by the time it's my turn. 
ILSA
Casablanca


----------



## Dufontee

btlboxer said:


> Izzy from Arousa! What would be a decent tip? I only have some clothing to add to the pile


Anything is appreciated! Whether it's bells, a nook ticket, clothing, furniture, materials. But it is also totally not necessary. ^.^


----------



## MissMango

Wow would love to stop by too!! 
MissMango from Isla Azure


----------



## kylab115

I'd love to come! Kyla from Evergreen


----------



## brangein

Love to come, Arya, Fairytail

Thx!


----------



## Noodledude

I would like to visit! Franky from Sunspot


----------



## jrenee7

Hello, I would like to visit, please!  Violet from Hachidori.


----------



## January

I'd like to join the queue if you're still open. 
I'm V from Lanayru.


----------



## sheepyton

I would love to come over if you're still open! Pearl from Memento.


----------



## dev1l

hellooo! i would love to go, i can bring 30-35 items!!! im MUERTE?! from el salitre


----------



## Sami

May I please come? My ign is Sami and I'm from Xenia!


----------



## Dufontee

dev1l said:


> hellooo! i would love to go, i can bring 30-35 items!!! im MUERTE?! from el salitre


That's very generous of you! Apologies, the wait time is pretty long, but I'm going to do my best to give everyone a chance.


----------



## Oldtimer

Wow! If you can put up with another person coming, I’d live to come. If you don’t make it to me, I’ll watch for you to offer this again. Thanks.

Lora from Paraíso


----------



## Sami

I also went through and found 10 items I can drop!


----------



## MissLily123

Hey, I would love to come catalog! I never ended up getting to go last time so hopefully I can do so now!


----------



## Dufontee

Going to temporarily close this to take a break, but I'll be open to new requests a little later.  Looking forward to the poll results!


----------



## Dufontee

Hi everyone! This is open once again


----------



## leahrose_1999

Me please, Leah rose from paradise


----------



## frogjail

i would love to stop by!! holly from fishbone!!


----------



## jo_electric

I’m interested. 

Jo from Reverie


----------



## courtky

I'd love to come 

courtky from amare!


----------



## KariHou

I'd love to join if you have space!

Karima from Kalantis


----------



## Dufontee

Edit: I am temporarily closing this as I definitely have some missing items.


----------



## Dufontee

Hi! This thread is now open. Please make sure to read the updated first post.


----------



## IonicKarma

Hey we have the same town name!  I thought that was pretty cool!


----------



## Dufontee

IonicKarma said:


> Hey we have the same town name!  I thought that was pretty cool!



That's pretty neat! I named mine after Life is Strange


----------



## IonicKarma

Dufontee said:


> That's pretty neat! I named mine after Life is Strange



Haha nice!  Mine is named after the mythical realm with all sorts of mythical creatures in it!


----------



## Con

Would love to stop by. Will be taking it one step at a time. Donations are cool so I'm looking through the catalogue now to see what I can contribute.


----------



## elo-chan

Hi! May I stop by? I'll take it one step at a time! And well, donations are cool too ^^
Name: Vivi
Island: Rakuen


----------



## KarinaKatrea

One step at a time.  Donations are cool.  May I stop by?

Name: Karina
Island: Kawaii


----------



## xchristy

Hi I would love to visit. One step at a time. Donations are cool. I’m Christy from te fiti


----------



## Dufontee

Con said:


> Would love to stop by. Will be taking it one step at a time. Donations are cool so I'm looking through the catalogue now to see what I can contribute.



Hi! I would recommend re-reading the first post, thank you


----------



## Con

Dufontee said:


> Hi! I would recommend re-reading the first post, thank you


Thank you    Conor from Corona


----------



## Dufontee

xchristy said:


> Hi I would love to visit. One step at a time. Donations are cool. I’m Christy from te fiti



Hi there! Unfortunately I won't be able to let you in today, a 100% wifi rating with at least 10 ratings is required. Please don't take this personally.  But I hope I will be able to let you catalog soon!


----------



## lauren1

One step at a time
Lauren from whisper


----------



## Dufontee

lauren1 said:


> One step at a time
> Lauren from whisper



Hi! I would recommend re-reading the first post, thank you


----------



## lauren1

One step at a time. Donations are cool.
Name: Lauren 
Town: whisper


----------



## animal_hunter

One step at a time.
Donations are cool
Name Patchy
Town: Tamago

May i come?


----------



## Sir Takoya

One step at a time.

Astre | Gravity
(Please try to fit me in with a morning crowd. It's too late for me rn.)


----------



## Albireo28

Hi, sorry, pretty new here. I don’t think I will be allowed in because of my ratings. Where do I find them?


----------



## Dufontee

Sir Takoya said:


> One step at a time.
> 
> Astre | Gravity
> (Please try to fit me in with a morning crowd. It's too late for me rn.)



Hi! Please make sure the read the entire first post. Additionally, if you notice I'm open in the morning, you can post to queue up, but please understand that I won't be able to manage scheduling people in advanced.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Albireo28 said:


> Hi, sorry, pretty new here. I don’t think I will be allowed in because of my ratings. Where do I find them?



Hi there! When you post, you can view your wifi rating under your avatar, the "Feedback" section. You would only need 5 more ratings to qualify. I hope to be able to host you soon!


----------



## Cat_fish

Would love to stop by (I'll be available for the next hour or so). One step at a time & donations are cool! Genny from Hyrule. I can bring the following if you'd like:
-Diner counter chair (black & blue)
-Diner sofa (blue)
-Diner mini table (red & blue)
-Pet Bed (white)
-Red Rose Rug
-White Rose Rug
-Fish Rug
-Mush Rug
-White Message Mat (rug)
-Simple small brown mat
-Green killim-style carpet
-Blue stripes rug


----------



## sunchild

one step at a time. donations are cool!!
i'd love to stop by whenever you have room
name: priya
island: coventry


----------



## Keepitcosmic

one step at a time & donations are cool!

meagan from stardew


----------



## storybymori

One step at a time & donations are cool! 

momo from honeydew


----------



## Bellfont

i think I'm to new for this TTnTT but what are your catalogs it's not showing up for me i think?


----------



## Dufontee

Bellfont said:


> i think I'm to new for this TTnTT but what are your catalogs it's not showing up for me i think?



Hi there! For the catalog listings, you can click on the spoiler to reveal the list based on category. Unfortunately, since you currently have a 0% Feedback rating with 0 reviews, I won't be able to let you visit. I hope to be able to host you soon!


----------



## haillzzz

Are you still open? Would love to pop by - Cheens from Kendalll and look at everything one step at a time. Oh and donations are cool


----------



## Bellfont

Dufontee said:


> Hi there! For the catalog listings, you can click on the spoiler to reveal the list based on category. Unfortunately, since you currently have a 0% Feedback rating with 0 reviews, I won't be able to let you visit. I hope to be able to host you soon!


Oh okay it's loaded now. Np i understand one person ruins it for us all.


----------



## Dufontee

Bellfont said:


> Oh okay it's loaded now. Np i understand one person ruins it for us all.



For sure, thank you for understanding!


----------



## Cinnamom

Would love to visit!!


----------



## Dufontee

Cinnamom said:


> Would love to visit!!



I appreciate your enthusiasm! Please make sure you read the entire first post.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Hiya  I have a question! Donations are cool, but are there a limit to how many items we can donate at a time or what kind of items to be donatable, such as, the item that aren't in the list?


----------



## Cinnamom

Dufontee said:


> I appreciate your enthusiasm! Please make sure you read the entire first post.



Oof, sorry!! One step at a time!! Would like to visit. I'm Konomi from Dango Island!


----------



## Mokuren

Good morning! That's really awesome  You may come to my town as well to catalogue the full diner set if you are interested. Have somewhere a giveaway thread but one step at a time I guess! 

My ign: Lisa
Town: Aurea 

Donations are cool so I would bring some hybrides with me!


----------



## Dufontee

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Hiya  I have a question! Donations are cool, but are there a limit to how many items we can donate at a time or what kind of items to be donatable, such as, the item that aren't in the list?



There is no limit to donations, but I ask that you do your best to avoid donating items that are already listed, as well as items that can't be ordered via catalog. If you plan to visit, I suggest you re-read the first post once more 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Cinnamom said:


> Oof, sorry!! One step at a time!! Would like to visit. I'm Konomi from Dango Island!



So sorry, try one more time! I think you missed part of the post.


----------



## Cinnamom

Dufontee said:


> There is no limit to donations, but I ask that you do your best to avoid donating items that are already listed, as well as items that can't be ordered via catalog. If you plan to visit, I suggest you re-read the first post once more
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, try one more time! I think you missed part of the post.



Omg, this is so embarrassing! Guess that's what happens when you're up late lol!! One step at a time and donations are cool!


----------



## CupcakeFrappe

Aliyah from Honeydew requesting to catalog!
One step at a time, Donations are cool


----------



## CJ8080

May i please come over? Donations are cool


----------



## Dufontee

Hey guys! I'm going to get through the remaining queue and then will be closing up for the night as of this post.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



CJ8080 said:


> May i please come over? Donations are cool


Please make sure you read the first post entirely.


----------



## animal_hunter

Hey thanks for doing this!! I'm post #134. Just wondering if I'm part of the queue?


----------



## Dufontee

This is now re-opened


----------



## theviolentlolita

I would like to come! I promise to take things one step at a time and think donations are really cool! My IGN is Kelsey and i'm from Beltane


----------



## IrishMike15

I'd love to come catalogue and explore your beach one step at a time! Because donations are cool, I can go ahead and leave a tip of 10,000 bells to say thanks. My IGN is Michael and I'm from Karibu!


----------



## GracieAnn112

Hi I would like to come catalogue  Gracie from feldspar


----------



## Chibee

May I come catalog?
One step at a time & donations are cool 
~Belinda from Celestia ~

Sorry I only have 9 ratings so if that’s not enough, you can skip me.


----------



## thanat0aster

Alexi from Greenview would like to catalogue one step at a time!

Donations are cool, and I can bring: Fireplace (white), loom, Knife block (black), globe, brine shrimp aquarium (purple), Rattan table lamp (white)


----------



## Dufontee

It looks like server maintenance is going to be a thing soonish, but I'm happy to let people in up until then and after depending on how long that goes for.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Chibee said:


> May I come catalog?
> One step at a time & donations are cool
> ~Belinda from Celestia ~
> 
> nm sorry! I only have 9 feedback ratings



Thank you for understanding! I hope to be able to host you soon.


----------



## Monkeyd99

I'd love to come catalog after the maintenance if you're open.

One step at a time & donations are cool
Danah from Fellowvill


----------



## Dufontee

GracieAnn112 said:


> Hi I would like to come catalogue  Gracie from feldspar



Hi! Unfortunately I'm unable to host you at this time - it is required to have a Feedback rating of 100% with at least 10 ratings. I hope to be able to host you soon!


----------



## Saaahar

Interested in joining as well!!


----------



## GracieAnn112

Can I ask why? 





Dufontee said:


> Hi! Unfortunately I'm unable to host you at this time - it is required to have a Feedback rating of 100% with at least 10 ratings. I hope to be able to host you soon!


----------



## Sammr

If you are still doing this i would LOVE to come! I can donate a whiteboard! Im sammy from grigio!

one step at a time and donations are cool!


----------



## Dufontee

GracieAnn112 said:


> Can I ask why?


Of course! I recently experienced theft while hosting, and decided that in order to protect myself, I should only let people in who have a positive record with transactions. I decided that 10 seems like it would be enough to test the waters. I regret that it does mean I don't get to help out as many new players, but I think it's a reasonable precaution.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

I am answering questions and will resume taking new visitors after maintenance is over. Feel free to continue to queue up normally in the meantime 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Saaahar said:


> Interested in joining as well!!


Hi! Unfortunately I'm unable to host you at this time - it is required to have a Feedback rating of 100% with at least 10 ratings. I hope to be able to host you soon!


----------



## LinDUNguin

One step at a time is what I would take on your island, no multi-item picking from this guy :| 

And since donations are cool, do you accept hybrids as tips or preferably not? Or would you prefer items to add to the catalog extravaganza?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



LinDUNguin said:


> One step at a time is what I would take on your island, no multi-item picking from this guy :|
> 
> And since donations are cool, do you accept hybrids as tips or preferably not? Or would you prefer items to add to the catalog extravaganza?


character name is Lin, from town of Kariko!


----------



## Senni

YOOO this is way cool, you're so generous - arcade machines for catalog?!?!? Bro!!! 

I'd love to come - catalog one step at a time ^_^ Senni from Serenity! 

Donations are cool~ I can bring a different colored mama bear and a papa bear? :> And a den desk!


----------



## Leann

Hello, I'd like to come as well ^-^

Evilann from Dou Dou Island

One step at a time.

I don't have much to donate...
Donations are cool.


----------



## Kal.sw.park

Hi i Would love to come!

Kal from Wakanda

One step at a time!

Will donate in bells


----------



## pinkx2

Hi! I’d love to come please; Pink from June.
One step at a time - donations are cool!


----------



## Dufontee

Since maintenance is over, I'm open and making my way through queue, thank you for your patience everyone!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



LinDUNguin said:


> One step at a time is what I would take on your island, no multi-item picking from this guy :|
> 
> And since donations are cool, do you accept hybrids as tips or preferably not? Or would you prefer items to add to the catalog extravaganza?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> character name is Lin, from town of Kariko!



Donations of any kind are appreciated  Hybrid donations can be planted on the beach to the right of the airport.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Leann said:


> Hello, I'd like to come as well ^-^
> 
> Evilann from Dou Dou Island
> 
> One step at a time.
> 
> I don't have much to donate...
> Donations are cool.



Hi! Unfortunately I'm unable to host you at this time - it is required to have a Feedback rating of 100% with at least 10 ratings. I hope to be able to host you soon!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Kal.sw.park said:


> Hi i Would love to come!
> 
> Kal from Wakanda
> 
> One step at a time!
> 
> Will donate in bells



Hi! Unfortunately I'm unable to host you at this time - it is required to have a Feedback rating of 100% with at least 10 ratings. I hope to be able to host you soon!


----------



## Noctis

Hi I'd like to be in line for queue for whenever
One step at a time

Name: Nalu
Island: Treasure

Donations are cool. (I'd like to tip bells if that's alright)

I'll just post my availability for tonight (available for 3-4 more hours) since I don't know how long the line is.


----------



## londonxing

Hello, I'd love to jump in line please! One step at a time.. donations are cool! I'm Bee from Moonstone! 

Edit:
I can bring...

Low screen (dark brown plain)
High-end stereo 
Mug (yellow) 
Cypress plant (blue)
Hexagonal floral flooring
Blue flower-print wall 
Digital alarm clock (pink)
Cat grass (light blue)


----------



## Dufontee

Noctis said:


> Hi I'd like to be in line for queue for whenever
> One step at a time
> 
> Name: Nalu
> Island: Treasure
> 
> Donations are cool. (I'd like to tip bells if that's alright)
> 
> I'll just post my availability for tonight (available for 3-4 more hours) since I don't know how long the line is.



Any donation is appreciated ^.^
You are next in queue once another person finishes up, definitely within your availability.


----------



## icypurr

Hi, I'd like to join the queue too.

One step at a time & donations are cool.

Name: Purr
Island: BFB Island

I'll bring these items to donate:

Elephant slide pink, blue
Foosball table blue
Cat tower brown, pink
Pet bed light, dark
Kitty litter box green, white
Cute tea table pink
Cute floor lamp blue w/purple shade
Cute wardrobe white, yellow
Modern office chair blue
Folding floor lamp green


----------



## Yukikuro

I would love to join! 

One step at a time & Donations are cool

Name: Yukierei
Island: Twilight


----------



## MayorJuan

Can I Please come<3

One step at a time and donations are cool<3

Juan from Fuji


----------



## Dufontee

I am open!


----------



## Divinus

Rennie - Bambino

*One step at a time

Donations are cool *


----------



## voltairenism

Cecília from Kokoriset!
One step at a time and donations are cool!


----------



## mwgiii

Me please.

mwgiii from Kani

One step at a time & Donations are cool

Would you prefer NMT, bells, or Pink Hybrids?


----------



## Dufontee

mwgiii said:


> Me please.
> 
> mwgiii from Kani
> 
> One step at a time & Donations are cool
> 
> Would you prefer NMT, bells, or Pink Hybrids?



Any tips are appreciated, but for right now I do think I am all set on pink hybrids


----------



## padfoot6

I'd like to join please! 

One step at a time & donations are cool

My IGN is Fog from Harbor!


----------



## mintellect

i'd like to come! Mint from Peach Key. one step at a time + donations are cool!


----------



## AshesRose

Would love to come over.
One step at a time, donations are cool.
Ashes from Alani Isle.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution

Oh my goodness that's horrible! I'm so sorry  
*One step at a time* people jeez.
Donations are cool-- I'm not sure what I have but I can check out my dresser.  If nothing I can bring some bells!

Urara from Starbeat <3


----------



## P4ND0LF0

-


----------



## BranchingSprout

I would love to visit if you are taking more people, one step at a time! I would be able to tip NMT :^)


----------



## Dufontee

BranchingSprout said:


> I would love to visit if you are taking more people, one step at a time! I would be able to tip NMT :^)



Would be happy to have you, but please make sure you read the first post entirely.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Thank you for your patience everyone!


----------



## Cnydaquil

can i come?
im phoenix from artemis!
One step at a time! and doatations are cool!
i need 8 mins


----------



## BranchingSprout

oops! i apologize, one step at a time, and donations are cool! my ign is Sketch and I'm from the town SNEET-- I can donate NMT as well :^)


----------



## Proxy6228420

*My in-game name is Proxy, from Sakura

One step at a time

I'll donate some unneeded furniture and/or NMT c:
Donations are cool*


----------



## Kurisu1701

I'd love to join the queue! 

Thagador from Exire!

One step at a time and donations are cool!


----------



## Lankea

On step at a time. Donations are cool. I would like to visit please! IGN: skylar Island: Lankea


----------



## Dufontee

AshesRose said:


> Would love to come over.
> One step at a time, donations are cool.
> Ashes from Alani Isle.


Hi! Unfortunately I won't be able to host you today, as I require a feedback rating of 90% with at least 10 ratings. Rest assured that I fully intend to host future catalog events, and hope to host you then!


----------



## Tayeb

I'd love to come please

Tayeb From Littleroot  One step at a time and donations are cool!


----------



## reikocakes

Hi I'd love to join!

One step at a time and Donations are cool! I will give you a nook miles ticket!

Name: Ashtea
Island: Genovia


----------



## Cnydaquil

MissMelody said:


> can i come?
> im phoenix from artemis!
> One step at a time!
> i need 8 mins


im  ready when the quene is open!


----------



## jessicat_197

Id love to join I will be Jessicat from Dollhouse! Once step at a time is a good idea and donations are cool! c:


----------



## ameli19

Can I come visit?
In-gamename: Ameli
From: Ameli Isle
Read your rules:
One step at a time
Donations are cool


----------



## Dufontee

ameli19 said:


> Can I come visit?
> In-gamename: Ameli
> From: Ameli Isle
> Read your rules:
> One step at a time
> Donations are cool



I appreciate you reading the rules, but unfortunately I am requiring a 90% feedback rating with at least 10 ratings in order to visit. I will definitely be hosting future catalog events, and hope to host you then!


----------



## effluo

I’d love to stop by as well please.

Name: Lyric 
Island: Laputa

I‘ll take things one step at a time.
Donations are cool.


----------



## chips_523

One step at a time, donations are cool.

Name : Chips
Town: Chipsville


----------



## Sammr

If you are still doing this i would LOVE to come! I can donate a whiteboard! Im sammy from grigio!

one step at a time and donations are cool!


----------



## Spiinks

May I? I’m Sammy from Bunburry. I’m *taking one step at a time* and I *think donations are cool*.


----------



## Dufontee

chips_523 said:


> One step at a time, donations are cool.
> 
> Name : Chips
> Town: Chipsville



I appreciate you reading the rules, but unfortunately I am requiring a 90% feedback rating with at least 10 ratings in order to visit. I will definitely be hosting future catalog events, and hope to host you then!


----------



## Samsmilesalot

One step at a time, cause donations are cool. 

IGN: samsmiles
Town: Oaks


----------



## BambieTheMayor

This sounds great! I'd love to pop in!

IGN: Bambie
Island Name: Kwamboo


----------



## NeoTK

One step at a time.
Donations are cool.

Vincent from Pangaea would love to drop by and do a catalogue of your items please and thank you.


----------



## Dufontee

I am going to cut of queue here - everyone before this post who qualifies will be messaged when it is their turn. Thank you all for your patience! There are a ton of items, so that is why it takes a while to get to everyone.


----------

